# Bocelli, nuovo idolo del web



## Fabriman94 (7 Aprile 2015)

*Andrea Bocelli* è il nuovo idolo del web, dove, specie sui social, viene ironicamente preso in giro, tramite varie meme. Un'ironia, che però può risultare di cattivo gusto, visto che le battute sono incentrate sulla sua cecità, difetto fisico che il tenore ha dall'età di 12 anni.


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Aprile 2015)




----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Aprile 2015)

Cioè ragazzi non ho parole. Li trovo così banali e sempliciotti, che sono più offensivi verso chi li crea, che per il cantante stesso  .


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Aprile 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Cioè ragazzi non ho parole. Li trovo così banali e sempliciotti, che sono più offensivi verso chi li crea, che per il cantante stesso  .



Io non li trovo banali (anzi sarebbero anche ben congeniati), però resta il fatto che sono di pessimo gusto.


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io non li trovo banali (anzi sarebbero anche ben congeniati), però resta il fatto che sono di pessimo gusto.


Per carità, anche a me è scappata la risata, però le genialate sono altre.
Questo è il meme più condiviso negli ultimi giorni:


----------

